# Kitchen remodel



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

We had help with the granite only. Thought I would share:doowapsta


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*NICE*

Great job really looks nice!!!!CVA34


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

looks real nice! whats the name/color of that granite?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

esc said:


> looks real nice! whats the name/color of that granite?


River Gold, I think


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the faucet in the first pic best!



And good job on the kitchen, it looks great!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

that looks really nice. I am in the middle of a bathroom remodel. Went to lowes for sheetrock and came back with tile to redo the kitchen floors.


----------

